# South Wales Detailing Meet



## ChrisD

Just gauging interest for a south wales detailing meet. Other regions seem to have them so why cant we? Would be good to meet some local people who iv talked to on her. 

What you reckon?


----------



## littlejack

Sounds like a good idea to me. Lets hope we get some interest


----------



## ChrisD

so have we got any interest? thoughts?


----------



## cosmo

where and when was you thinking


----------



## ChrisD

in the next couple of months, somwhere in south wales. But no point doing one if no1 is interested.


----------



## welsh-andy

will be up for it, need 3wks min though as paint needs to cure before it can be polsihed and waxed:thumb:


----------



## littlejack

How about somewhere along the M4 corriddor. Or somewhere up in the valleys


----------



## RichieLee

sounds ok I guess, I'm normally busy all week and work weekends but if I get time I'd pop along :thumb:


----------



## impster

Bring it up a bit so us Mid Wales' lot can get involved too lads!


----------



## Gazal

ye si can see the meet being a good idea, the valeys sound nice as theres lots of photo opps like. well guys lets not let this thread die


----------



## welsh-andy

someone grab bull by horns and organise one, i shall be there 4 sure:thumb:


----------



## BENJY

yep ill be up for it. I couldnt organise a **** up in a brewery so id be no good at organising it lol! but some where brecon way perhaps last weekend of may!


----------



## littlejack

Anyone with some ideas of where and when too hold the meet lets keep this thread going. There is some interest out there


----------



## welsh-andy

brecon was a gd place as said above


----------



## cosmo

welsh-andy said:


> brecon was a gd place as said above


+1 good road's too :driver:


----------



## littlejack

wot sort of venue are we looking for


----------



## BENJY

How about then we meet at the mcdonalds on the bypass into neath the one by trade centre wales then head up into brecon? Or meet up at the cross hands mcd's?


----------



## cosmo

any location idea's in the brecon area then


----------



## BENJY

can you go onto the shooting range up by upper chapel? Obviously when they aint shooting lol


----------



## cosmo

BENJY said:


> can you go onto the shooting range up by upper chapel? Obviously when they aint shooting lol


Epynt :thumb:

it is actually open some select date's for access through to Tirabad,

but you would need to get confirmation of these from the M.O.D.


----------



## Scud

So what you guys talking about, just a meeting or a detailing meet where you are showed " how too " ? cos if its a how too meet then you need to think about electric and water etc........ There has been meetings held before, not sure but i think Pug is the regional organiser for s.wales, maybe he can help with a venue.


----------



## Tom J

i'm up for this, and will organise it as long as thats ok with site admin. know a good place too, its the bwlch mountain road so easy access from the rhondda, swansea and bridgend valleys, and good location for pics. i think we could start with a general meet before moving onto a full on wash/detail meet as that would take a fair bit of planning. how does sunday 10th may sound for people? i'm an organiser on another forum so could get some more cars along aswell, here's a pic from a recent meet up there


----------



## Ti22

I've got premises I'm happy for us to use if peeps want to have a machining/ tuition day?


----------



## RichieLee

cool it seems like a real sense of DW community coming together here guys keep it up. I regrettably probably wont be able to make it though gotta put together a show exhibition for our uni course in Cardiff. Will definitely try my best for the next one though.


----------



## Tom J

Jimbo W said:


> I've got premises I'm happy for us to use if peeps want to have a machining/ tuition day?


there we go, Cheers Jimbo, this is something we can look into organising, does everyone want to go straight into a machining day or shall we have a general meet to meet each other first? :detailer:


----------



## Tom J

RichieLee said:


> cool it seems like a real sense of DW community coming together here guys keep it up. I regrettably probably wont be able to make it though gotta put together a show exhibition for our uni course in Cardiff. Will definitely try my best for the next one though.


what course is it you are doing if you dont mind me asking mate? sounds interesting :wave:


----------



## BENJY

Sorry folks i wouldnt be able to make it the 10th as im in new quay for the weekend. But i think it would be cool to just have a general meet first then move onto a detailing meet. That bwlch mountain place looks cool how do you get there?


----------



## Ti22

I think a get together is the best bet 1st. Bwlch is a great location.

Is there not an official region organiser or something?

If not (and this is the 1st meet), we should have a chat about what we want to gain collectively, and how to sort that from there on in.


----------



## welsh-andy

Jimbo W said:


> I think a get together is the best bet 1st. Bwlch is a great location.
> 
> Is there not an official region organiser or something?
> 
> If not (and this is the 1st meet), we should have a chat about what we want to gain collectively, and how to sort that from there on in.


where is that:lol::lol:


----------



## Glossmax

Scud said:


> So what you guys talking about, just a meeting or a detailing meet where you are showed " how too " ? cos if its a how too meet then you need to think about electric and water etc........ There has been meetings held before, not sure but i think Pug is the regional organiser for s.wales, maybe he can help with a venue.


Afraid not Scud.
It seems Tony who hosted the last meet has pulled out of the valeting/detailing business and I can't get hold of him, so I guess his place is out.
At the moment I don't know of another place to hold a demo type day.
If your looking to do a social meet then I would suggest somewhere with other activities going on.
As Glossmax is now based in Porthcawl I'll see if there is anywhere suitable and can get permission for a meet.


----------



## littlejack

10th may sounds good to me a social meet first then moving onto a detailing meet sounds like the way to go gives everyone a chance to get to know each other. Count me in:driver:


----------



## welsh-andy

any idea on location as of yet, as long as not 6th or 7h june as away at vauxhall show im free most days:thumb:


----------



## RichieLee

Tom J said:


> what course is it you are doing if you dont mind me asking mate? sounds interesting :wave:


Hi there Tom. I'm part of the very new illustration course in UWIC. We're the first ever illustration students in fact! Our exhibition is going to be held in the Capitol centre in Cardiff (the uwic store outside Zavvi upstairs on your left handside) feel free to pop along and check it out if you're ever in there shopping and bored. Our work is going to be in there from 21st-23rd may and also in the old library on the otherside of town (the same building as que pasa actually, pretty much opposite st davids hall) all this is free entry so if any of you guys are around and want a break from the other half to see something other than glossy shiny cars wander in and take a look 

I would attend the meet but also have a lot of work to sort out after the exhibition too! Be sure to try my best for the next one though, should be cool to meet some other car cleaning weirdos as opposed to being the only one on the street


----------



## Ti22

littlejack said:


> 10th may sounds good to me a social meet first then moving onto a detailing meet sounds like the way to go gives everyone a chance to get to know each other. Count me in:driver:


same for me i'm in.


----------



## Tom J

right we'll call it 10th may then, i'll get some guys from my forum to come along too. How does 3pm meeting at J36 Sarn Services before heading up the bwlch sound to everyone?


----------



## andyboygsi

see if you can make it as big as ours up in scotland lol


----------



## welsh-andy

where is junc 36???


----------



## BENJY

bridgend mcarthur glen! i think.


----------



## welsh-andy

ah cool, well i shall b there, although 888 wont b detailed as waiting on paint 2 cure,lol


----------



## BENJY

Some one take plenty of pics and post them up as i wont be there! Ill be in sunny new quay


----------



## littlejack

what route are you planning on taking from j36 to bwlch?


----------



## cosmo

Tom J said:


> right we'll call it 10th may then, i'll get some guys from my forum to come along too. How does 3pm meeting at J36 Sarn Services before heading up the bwlch sound to everyone?


If it is a nice day :thumb: you can rule out 3pm on the Bwlch as the layby/carpark pictured is the only one up there and at that time of day its going to be busy, plus it will be full of sheep scrounging for food and they WILL jump up on your car door to see if you have any food.


----------



## Tom J

cosmo said:


> If it is a nice day :thumb: you can rule out 3pm on the Bwlch as the layby/carpark pictured is the only one up there and at that time of day its going to be busy, plus it will be full of sheep scrounging for food and they WILL jump up on your car door to see if you have any food.


what time u reckon then mate? i was thinking up through the ogmore to the layby at the top then down the afan valley :car:


----------



## littlejack

Any more news on the plans for the meet


----------



## BENJY

So what happend then did anyone go?


----------



## welsh-andy

i been in prince charles hospital so cudnt


----------



## BENJY

anything major? hope its al sorted now?


----------



## welsh-andy

BENJY said:


> anything major? hope its al sorted now?


just a bug, they keep asking if i been away:lol::lol::lol: keep telling them i aint got swine fever:lol::lol:


----------



## BENJY

they must think your telling porky pies lol!


----------



## Tom J

i did try and get something going but then there was no interest so deleted the post, hopefully more people will be available for next time


----------



## ChrisD

iv been extreamly busy with work so havent had the chance to post. we will have to arrange something soon.


----------



## Ti22

I'm still up for this but as have been very busy lately..


----------



## Matt RS

Guys, did anything ever come of this??

I'd really like a South Wales meet, Iam sure theres more like me out there,lol.


----------



## RichieLee

I'd quite like this too, it'll be a good day to exchange tips and put faces to the detailing community around here.


----------



## Harkus

ide like to come and meet a few fellow valetas and detailers my self if its cool.

only problem is i aint got my own car at da mo, cnt afford it


----------



## Ti22

I keep thinking about having an open day... What sort of stuff would you guys like to see?


----------



## Matt RS

^^^ That would be cool, I would like to see a few examples of paint corectional work, severe swirl / scratch removal etc.

Saying that I would be just as happy to just discuss aspects of detailing with Novices and Pro's etc , make friends / contacts etc :thumb:

A detailing studio would make an ideal meet location  lol


----------



## ceepee777

Sames...to meet up with some likeminded people and have a chat about various detailing malarkee would be coool. All helps build the confidence/knowledge for future projects [=


Could count me in if it happens...


----------



## joshm

I'd be up for this as well. A general meet or a "how-to meet"

If it was a "how-to", then I'd like to see some paint correction stuff as well, because I've been planning on learning to machine polish this summer so it would be good to get some proper advice :thumb:

Josh


----------



## mini-eggs

I'd defo be interested in an open day, I'd love to know more about correction, machin polishing , removing swirls etc.

A general meet be cool, nice to meet up with people who appreciate a seriously clean car.


----------



## RB320~067

would be interested in the open day at ti22


----------



## Ti22

OK chaps.. well - if the demand is there then who am I to stand in the way?!!!

Would be a fairly relaxed event but could arrange a machine polishing demo, I have some different products here that people can play with. If I supply the coffee/ tea and biscuits, then i'm sure you could do the chatting to like minded people bit fairly easily!

I'm thinking maybe a saturday morning at the beginning of April?

James


----------



## Matt RS

Sounds good :thumb:


----------



## TANNERS

sounds like a plan

maybe let your reps know they may want to bring a wagon and sell/demo their new stuff



:thumb:


----------



## BENJY

Ti22 said:


> OK chaps.. well - if the demand is there then who am I to stand in the way?!!!
> 
> Would be a fairly relaxed event but could arrange a machine polishing demo, I have some different products here that people can play with. If I supply the coffee/ tea and biscuits, then i'm sure you could do the chatting to like minded people bit fairly easily!
> 
> I'm thinking maybe a saturday morning at the beginning of April?
> 
> James


Thats strange was just going to PM you with the idea :thumb:

Ill be up for it:thumb:


----------



## ad172

Yeah I'd be up for this, although not the 10th of April as I'm at a wedding.

Always happy to voluteer my car for paint correction!!:wave:


----------



## hitharder

ad172 said:


> Always happy to voluteer my car for paint correction!!:wave:


and me! PICK ME PICK ME!
uni has broken up by then but i will make the special trip back


----------



## blueblackzetec

will try and make it down, with my main man TANNERS, but need dates and stuff really, sounds the ideal venue for it.


----------



## Gazal

PICk me please... i would be very intersted inthis i can bring my own G220 and i have 2 diff pads dun mind sharing plzzzzzzz


----------



## Ti22

WOW, looks like a good bit of interest! Please note guys, I'm happy to do a machine polishing demo or two on scrap panels, but the main aim will be for people in this area to get together, look and talk shiny cars and discuss/ play with some products, and if there is the demand then maybe a machine polishing day will be further down the line. We'll see how many turn up on the day and go from there! 

My premesis are not that big so I think I'm going to have to limit this to around 25 people. Please don't put your name down if your not sure you're coming, there might not be enough biscuits! 

OK, so lets say 10am to 1pm on saturday April 10th. Please note that if you can't make this day - I'm here on saturday mornings anyway, so feel free to pop down!

Please reply to the thread and add to the list if you plan on coming.

Ta, 

James.

1. James (Ti22)


----------



## Matt RS

1. James (Ti22)
2. Matt RS (Matt)


----------



## mini-eggs

1. James (Ti22)
2. Matt RS (Matt) 
3. mini-eggs (Geraint)


----------



## ad172

> although not the 10th of April as I'm at a wedding.


Ah James you bugger!! Can't make the 10th unfortunately. I'll keep an eye on this in case it changes.:thumb:


----------



## Ti22

Sorry buddy! Easter is out for me...


----------



## BENJY

1. James (Ti22)
2. Matt RS (Matt) 
3. mini-eggs (Geraint) 
4. Benjy (Ben)


----------



## Gazal

1. James (Ti22)
2. Matt RS (Matt)
3. mini-eggs (Geraint)
4. Benjy (Ben)
5. Gareth (gazal)


----------



## TANNERS

gazal said:


> 1. James (ti22)
> 2. Matt rs (matt)
> 3. Mini-eggs (geraint)
> 4. Benjy (ben)
> 5. Gareth (gazal)


6.tanners


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport

Sounds great... got something to check on first before I can commit :wave:


----------



## funkyboogalooo

1. James (Ti22)
2. Matt RS (Matt)
3. mini-eggs (Geraint)
4. Benjy (Ben)
5. Gareth (gazal)
6. Tanners
7. Funkyboogalooo (Mike)


----------



## billybob9351

i'd be interested if it was a little closer but other than that sounds good i also have a couple of bonnets for people to practice on


----------



## littlejack

where abouts are you coz im intrested in popping along


----------



## TOK

1. James (Ti22)
2. Matt RS (Matt)
3. mini-eggs (Geraint)
4. Benjy (Ben)
5. Gareth (gazal)
6. Tanners
7. Funkyboogalooo (Mike) 
8. TOK (Tim)


----------



## CupraRcleanR

You might want to give Paul and Bailes a shout at Glossmax. Paul used to be the Regional Organiser and he could turnout with a Glossmax stall.

I'll try and make it work permitting. Would be good to meet you all.:thumb:


----------



## Ti22

littlejack said:


> where abouts are you coz im intrested in popping along


I'm down in newport buddy. Be good to see you!



CupraRcleanR said:


> You might want to give Paul and Bailes a shout at Glossmax. Paul used to be the Regional Organiser and he could turnout with a Glossmax stall.
> 
> I'll try and make it work permitting. Would be good to meet you all.:thumb:


Yep, be good to see you. I've got a little shop here, so could be a bit of a conflict of interest if paul and bailes turned up with a stall! Be good to see them though.

James


----------



## g.simmons

Hi guys. I'm new to DW, although I have been browsing the site for a while and picking up some tips. One of the lads on here 'Huw' mentioned the meet to me, so thought I'd pop along to meet everyone and see if I can pick up some more helpful hints. Will be getting a DA polisher next month, so will be trying to pick up as much knowledge as I can. Hopefully see you all there.

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## TANNERS

c u there muck:wave:


----------



## Huw

I maybe up for this. I've been talking to a guy in work about it who is keen to come and see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## Ti22

Hey guys, be great to see you for the meet. I've updated the list with your details.

1. James (Ti22)
2. Matt RS (Matt)
3. mini-eggs (Geraint)
4. Benjy (Ben)
5. Gareth (gazal)
6. Tanners
7. Funkyboogalooo (Mike) 
8. TOK (Tim)
9. g.simmons
10. Huw

Cheers!

James.


----------



## littlejack

So its 10th April in newport could someone add me to the list cheers..
Ti22 could you PM me with your post code so i can find you that would be great

STEVE


----------



## Matt RS

1. James (Ti22)
2. Matt RS (Matt)
3. mini-eggs (Geraint)
4. Benjy (Ben)
5. Gareth (gazal)
6. Tanners
7. Funkyboogalooo (Mike) 
8. TOK (Tim)
9. g.simmons
10. Huw
11. littlejack (Steve)

Ti22 Vehicle services is located at *NP19 8JL* but for full details go on James website, There is a link on his post above, just click...

Matt


----------



## Ti22

Matt RS said:


> 1. James (Ti22)
> 2. Matt RS (Matt)
> 3. mini-eggs (Geraint)
> 4. Benjy (Ben)
> 5. Gareth (gazal)
> 6. Tanners
> 7. Funkyboogalooo (Mike)
> 8. TOK (Tim)
> 9. g.simmons
> 10. Huw
> 11. littlejack (Steve)
> 
> Ti22 Vehicle services is located at *NP19 8JL* but for full details go on James website, There is a link on his post above, just click...
> 
> Matt


Thanks Matt!


----------



## Guest

1. James (Ti22)
2. Matt RS (Matt)
3. mini-eggs (Geraint)
4. Benjy (Ben)
5. Gareth (gazal)
6. Tanners
7. Funkyboogalooo (Mike)
8. TOK (Tim)
9. g.simmons
10. Huw
11. littlejack (Steve)
12. Bailes

I'm there 
Anyone in Bridgend want a lift, my cars big enough 
I know what you saying Tim about Glossmax comming and I think a stall wouldnt be the best idea. On the other hand if anyone wanted anything from the glossmax shop I could bring it down on the day?


----------



## Huw

g.simmons said:


> Hi guys. I'm new to DW, although I have been browsing the site for a while and picking up some tips. One of the lads on here 'Huw' mentioned the meet to me, so thought I'd pop along to meet everyone and see if I can pick up some more helpful hints. Will be getting a DA polisher next month, so will be trying to pick up as much knowledge as I can. Hopefully see you all there.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gareth


Good to see you on here Gareth.:wave:


----------



## mogz

Would also be interested!


----------



## littlejack

Has there been a start time mentioned yet? To lazy to read through all the post to find out.


----------



## j4miejenks

littlejack said:


> Has there been a start time mentioned yet? To lazy to read through all the post to find out.


10am to 1pm...

Is anyone heading up from Llanelli or Swansea to go to this? as im off that Saturday, so may well be up for this! but would be nice to meet up with someone to go there with...


----------



## g.simmons

Hi guys. Have got a scratch on the Clio thats been there since I got the car. Hav touched it up this week, but hoping to get a bit of advice on sat about wet sanding it back. Really hoping it's not going to end in a respray.


----------



## Smudge

Gutted, im picking my new motor up on Saturday so wont be able to make it, never mind roll on next time lol

Smudge


----------



## Ti22

g.simmons said:


> Hi guys. Have got a scratch on the Clio thats been there since I got the car. Hav touched it up this week, but hoping to get a bit of advice on sat about wet sanding it back. Really hoping it's not going to end in a respray.


We'll have a look and let you know the options!


----------



## j4miejenks

1. James (Ti22)
2. Matt RS (Matt)
3. mini-eggs (Geraint)
4. Benjy (Ben)
5. Gareth (gazal)
6. Tanners
7. Funkyboogalooo (Mike)
8. TOK (Tim)
9. g.simmons
10. Huw
11. littlejack (Steve)
12. Bailes
13. J4mieJenks


----------



## Matt RS

A nice little number so far, is there any start / finish time? I did see 10am - 1pm somewhere in the thread is this correct?

If so I may be a little late as I am having 10 ton of hardcore delivered Saturday morning for my garage build so I got to get that sorted 1st.

Looking forward to having a natter with everyone


----------



## Guest

Looking forward to it  Going to be there all day hopefully  Be nice to meet some of the members I havent already


----------



## Ti22

Yep, 10-1pm tomorrow chaps! Those attending will get a preview look at my new project vehicle! 

Fingers crossed for the weather..

James.


----------



## Guest

I'm driving the Focus which means I need to be up early cleaning the thing :lol:


----------



## j4miejenks

Hey guys, looking forward to this...but I'm a newbie on this forum, so be nice!


----------



## mini-eggs

I'm not going to be able to make it  gutted, bit of an emergancy has come up.

have a good meet!


----------



## Huw

A big thumbs up to James for hosting this mornings meet. It was nice to meet up with some like minded individuals and to see James new project car.


----------



## littlejack

Second that. Big thumbs up james nice meet some of you and but some names too faces. Lets try and make this a regular thing. if anyone is intrested


----------



## TANNERS

ive got us a venue ill start arranging and keep you posted, what shal we say a month



might be able to get a dog of a motor for us to have go at, trying techniques and products 

there is no pro on hand mind like james , so well have to bring our own ideas and techniques,..

how does this sound



LOCATION TREHERBERT room for a few cars:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## littlejack

Sounds cool im in plenty of coffee on hand i hope lol


----------



## Edstrung

Bugger, didnt pick up on this till the afternoon of the day.....

Would have been nice to have a gander...


NEXT TIME!


----------



## TANNERS

yeah m=8 and biscuits


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport

Hope you all had a great morning there... was not able to make this one myself this time.


----------



## Guest

Nice to meet a load of you today  Will have to learn to leave my credit card in the house I think :lol:
Hate my Mum's car, looked like a *** pulling off at 4000rpm


----------



## funkyboogalooo

It was very nice to meet everyone today. Glad you liked the carbon on my car. Maybe I need to get the swirls out of the paint now lol
Which one of you guys was the one in the long shorts? Or was it short longs?


----------



## Huw

funkyboogalooo said:


> It was very nice to meet everyone today. Glad you liked the carbon on my car. Maybe I need to get the swirls out of the paint now lol
> Which one of you guys was the one in the long shorts? Or was it short longs?


I believe you are referring to MC Tanners. :wave:


----------



## Matt RS

Yep it was nice to catch up with you all and put faces to the names etc, Ive even changed my Avatar pic now so you know who I am,lol.


----------



## Matt RS

Just remembered to post a pic of my old Nissan I was rabbling about on Saturday morning to Tanners.

Oh and a pic of my Scort RS which I have currently :thumb:


----------



## Ti22

Glad y'all made it and good to meet some more locals/ put faces to names

Cheers!

James


----------



## littlejack

Ti22... Thanks for hold ing the meet fella hope to see you again and perhaps but some business your way


----------



## littlejack

Matt RS said:


> Just remembered to post a pic of my old Nissan I was rabbling about on Saturday morning to Tanners.
> 
> Oh and a pic of my Scort RS which I have currently :thumb:


Matt love the nissan:thumb:


----------



## BENJY

Looks like it was a good day chaps. Sorry i didnt make it i got struck down with the man flu. Will be along to the next one though for definate.

James ill pop up on my next day off so you can give me your thoughts on my car but this time ill ring first:thumb:


----------



## j4miejenks

Was nice to meet you all Saturday!!! had a cracking day and learned alot...worth the trip down


----------



## TANNERS

liked my shorts did you mikey

i was going for the compton look you knows how i roll:wave:


i didnt know it was white too:thumb: oh dear god:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Matt RS

littlejack said:


> Matt love the nissan:thumb:


Cheers Bud! Wish I still had it now.........


----------



## Guest

We going to start having regular meets?


----------



## Huw

Great looking RS Matt.


----------



## g.simmons

Ye, it was a good meet, my first one. Was good to meet everyone, and to pick up a few tips. Can't wait now to get my hands on the DA and get to work.


----------



## littlejack

Bailes said:


> We going to start having regular meets?


lets hope this was the start of regular meets i'd be up for it for one


----------



## Matt RS

Yep we should try to have regular meets especially in the summer months


----------



## g.simmons

littlejack said:


> lets hope this was the start of regular meets i'd be up for it for one


I'm up for it! More skills/tips to pick up the better! :buffer:


----------



## Huw

Matt RS said:


> Yep we should try to have regular meets especially in the summer months


Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## TANNERS

right ok may the 8th 
treherbert 

any good


----------



## Matt RS

Sounds tidy dude :thumb:

Post up details of date, times, location etc and see what numbers would be up for it and it might be a go!


----------



## its me

Hi guys is there going to be a meet some time? Im new to all this detailing so it would be good for me to try and pick up some tips.


----------



## Matt RS

^^^ Sadly you just missed the last meet but I believe there will be another one soon.

I think Tanners is sorted the next one


----------



## its me

OK i'll keep on checking so hopefully i dont miss the next one.


----------



## littlejack

Whats happen about these meets any news? Wish i had the space to hold one dont think the neighbours would like it to much outside my house


----------



## Kempy

im keen


----------



## PhilW

Did you hold it up the Bwlch after? I can almost see my house from there. lol.


----------



## shaziman

Any more meets scheduled? I'm in Bridgend so pretty central to SW!


----------



## littlejack

Sorry mate not at the moment struggling to find somewhere to hold them


----------



## welsh-andy

littlejack said:


> Sorry mate not at the moment struggling to find somewhere to hold them


blaenavon:lol::lol:
seriously once get the 888 detailed i be up for one,weather dependant of coarse:thumb:


----------



## littlejack

I would if i had the room and not the wife lol


----------



## welsh-andy

littlejack said:


> I would if i had the room and not the wife lol


:lol: we all wish sometimes no wife/partner and they probs think same :lol:


----------



## littlejack

Yeah too right


----------



## Lee.GTi180

I'm in Blackwood so would be up for something like this, I'll be keeping an eye on this thread now then!


----------



## lukeyboy

i would be interested if any meets coming up, another 1 on the list!!!


----------



## TANNERS

right i mentioned it earlier and now im all moved now so we are looking at treherbert do you wanna chuck some dates around and see what we come up with

garage, electric, water,maybe tea.....cant guarantee any skill tho

28th july


----------



## Matt RS

Just an idea but maybe we could do an afternoon / evening meet this time, get some nice pic's of shiney cars etc.


----------



## littlejack

Good idea matt
steve


----------



## J.T

i would be up for this depending where


----------



## shockwaves

i might be up for this possibly also, be gd to meet up and learn some skills


----------



## Matt RS

Its nice to see more guys up for this :thumb:

A bit more activity within the Wales section of the forum would be great, I always have a look but never have much to say


----------



## J.T

Any ideas when or where, from swansea so pretty central


----------



## littlejack

Thats the problem finding somewhere suitable..


----------



## Matt RS

Yeh its hard to get a location to suit everyone, I supose the trick is to alternate between areas.

Iam pretty easy on a location, dont know if there are any local car shows or meets coming up? would be a good place for a meet


----------



## littlejack

Looking at letting a factory unit so if all goes to plan we can use this for some regular meets if anyone is interested only thing is it will be in the pontypool area


----------



## TANNERS

iu got a lockup in treherbert we can use


----------



## littlejack

sounds good to me


----------



## TANNERS

when/??????


----------



## littlejack

When ever suits you perhaps towards the end of the month


----------



## TANNERS

ok 28th treherbert, rhondda

rear of dumfries st cf425pl


----------



## Matt RS

Should be fine with me dude


----------



## its me

I like the idea of it being in treherbert cos im only in treorchy.


----------



## littlejack

Ok post some directions


----------



## rox10h

i wouldnt mind tagging along to my first DW meet..im always attending VW meets with my golf lol.


----------



## TANNERS

done deal 10 oclock on the 28th
ill post a postcode


----------



## littlejack

Great stuff cant wait


----------



## Matt RS

Top Banana Tanners my boy :thumb:


----------



## Ti22

Got a car in that day otherwise I'd have popped up in the tourer. Have a good one!


----------



## Huw

I might be able to make this, any idea of the format for the meet?


----------



## TANNERS

very much an amature affair i got a m8 who is just getting in to detailing,
hes ordered a g220 and we are gonna have a play on his grans car,
thought it would be a chance to catch up and keep the meets going


----------



## Huw

Can't make it, forgot I had to take my lad somewhere on Saturday.


----------



## shaziman

Mind if i join? Will bring my polisher and stuff so i can see where i keep going wrong!


----------



## TANNERS

all welcome m8


----------



## littlejack

Ok guys lets get some names down of who's attending? TANNERS sorry for the hijack..

1.littlejack (steve)
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## TANNERS

carry on brother

Ok guys lets get some names down of who's attending? TANNERS sorry for the hijack..

1.littlejack (steve)
2.TANNERS
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## TANNERS

me and you en son


----------



## TANNERS

Or just me


----------



## littlejack

TANNERS said:


> Or just me


Sorry mate


----------



## TANNERS

thats ok

but i need to know what you all want from a meet if im to organise a good one


premises were good 3 car garage electric water and plenty of parking

so what do you want..
demos,food,stuff to buy,cars to practise on,?????????????????


----------



## shaziman

Sorry Guys, something came up and i couldn't make it. I've just got in and thought i'd better post an apology!

Can we do another one maybe next weekend?


----------



## littlejack

TANNERS said:


> thats ok
> 
> but i need to know what you all want from a meet if im to organise a good one
> 
> premises were good 3 car garage electric water and plenty of parking
> 
> so what do you want..
> demos,food,stuff to buy,cars to practise on,?????????????????


Sounds like and ideal meeting place as for food and drink i maybe able to help. We need to get some intrest though:thumb:


----------



## ward123

Where is it based? I could supply my car as a demo car and maybe get my old man to bring the T5 up for something 'newer'. I'm sure someone else could arange fod? I've also got a PC and polishes that coul dbe used etc.

Opps this is Bailes on the GF's account


----------



## TANNERS

cool lets try it then

could possibly turn a car around while we r at it do one of ours every month or somthing ??


----------



## shaziman

Sounds like a plan. When we meeting? I'm at Castle combe next weekend and then away the next weekend, so how about 25th?


----------



## littlejack

shaziman said:


> Sounds like a plan. When we meeting? I'm at Castle combe next weekend and then away the next weekend, so how about 25th?


Up to tanners its his place but sounds ok:thumb:


----------



## byzan a4

ooooo just found this, I too am from S wales ( chepstow ish)

Is this open to anyone, or long standing members?

I too am at Castle Combe soon for Audi Driver International with Audi-Sport.net, hoping to put my car on the display stand if i can sort these swirls/scratches etc out

I hope i am not overstepping the mark wanting to get involved etc.


----------



## littlejack

Open to any one more the better once we sort out a date to suit everyone


----------



## Guest

I may have a bit of land we can use with water and electricity. Only problem is there room for about 10 cars max and it's all gravel?


----------



## littlejack

Where abouts is it?


----------



## Guest

Just off Tondu road in Bridgend.

I need to go down and see what it's like first. Owner (mate of my old mans) said I was more than welcome to use it.


----------



## littlejack

might worth a thought


----------



## TANNERS

sounds good


----------



## Guest

Need to try find a fairly big Gazebo if we want to use it. Theres lots of Conker trees surrounding the land.


----------



## shaziman

Thats just round the corner from me!


----------



## shaziman

Still on for the 25th, Tondu road, Bridgend?


----------



## TANNERS

is it on or not


----------



## littlejack

NOT by the looks of it


----------



## Ross1308

We need to arrange somthing, I live 5 mins from Ti22, And 10 mins from cardiff, Im free most weekends i do work 1 day every 3rd weekend as im rotor'd to do so.

I was thinking if we do it maybe everyone bring along some of their favorite products so we can try out discuss etc.


----------



## shaziman

How about this sat?


----------



## littlejack

Sounds good but where too and if we get enough interest.. Tanners tried to organise a meet a few weeks ago but only two of us but our names down to attend


----------



## Craig_B

has this meet been done?


----------



## littlejack

No not much interest at the momment sorry fella
steve


----------



## Craig_B

littlejack said:


> No not much interest at the momment sorry fella
> steve


ahhhh right!!

well i'm game for one !!


----------



## littlejack

Will try and organise one in the near future


----------



## Craig_B

littlejack said:


> Will try and organise one in the near future


ahhhh good!!
:thumb:


----------



## Ross1308

Me and craig can convoy as we live rather close, Anyone else in the Newport, Cwmbran, Pontypool/ Surrounding areas ?


----------



## Craig_B

Ross1308 said:


> Me and craig can convoy as we live rather close, Anyone else in the Newport, Cwmbran, Pontypool/ Surrounding areas ?


littlejack from Blaenavon, 10/15 mins up the road from me


----------



## littlejack

if you know of anyone with a lock up or garage with water and electric would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## Craig_B

littlejack said:


> if you know of anyone with a lock up or garage with water and electric would be greatly appreciated..


I dont know anyone, but lets just turn up at ross's he wont mind :-/


----------



## Ross1308

I don't mind but I havnt got shelter only water and electricity, and in this weather we need shelter "/


----------



## littlejack

Cool Where and when


----------

